# Um ... how do you get Oreo out of fabric?



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Or, "Oh the sins I've committed."

Sin #1: Allowing Oreos into my home in the first place. (It wasn't me, I swear!)
Sin #2: Placing the package of offending cookies in an unlocked cupboard in a home containing a toddler.
Sin #3: Daring to use the bathroom without hauling my children along with me.
Sin #4: Daring to take enough time (read: possibly even more than 30 seconds) in said bathroom, during which time said toddler managed to climb up to the cupboard, unwrap the cookies, and provide them to both himself and his baby sister sitting below.
Sin #5: Having the lack of foresight that it takes to have dressed said baby sister in her brand new gift-from-Grandma clothes on the given day.

Nutritional offenses against an innocent baby aside ... how do I clean the clothes? I presoaked them and put them through the wash as usual, and they came out with black spots pretty much intact. I swear these marks are like my own personal telltale heart.


----------



## bramblevine (Mar 10, 2009)

I blame thee not.







Have you considered Newman-O's, though?

Best advice I can give you: take the oreos with you to the bathroom.









Um, I just used dish soap and water w/ a toothbrush when my dd got into my Newman o's stash, and smeared them into the carpet. GL!


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Well at least you have a thoughtful toddler who shares with his little sister.








Dish soap seems like it might work. I use Dr. Bronners in my wash sometimes and that gets things really clean.
Good luck!


----------



## mouso (Feb 8, 2007)

soaking clothes in a mixture of water and oxiclean- a lot of oxiclean - has saved many of DD's outfits. Even ones with old washed-in stains.

That story was too funny!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

I think the most effective way to get oreo out of anything involves lots of licking.


----------



## bramblevine (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinoikoi* 
I think the most effective way to get oreo out of anything involves lots of licking.

OMG! I was totally going to say this last night, but I was certain that people would think me freak!







You're my kinda bff.


----------



## kittynurse (Jun 29, 2005)

I can be all smug because this would *never* occur in my house (only because I would have devoured the whole bag the second it entered my house
















But seriously, I second the Oxiclean suggestion. Oh and don't put it through the dryer until the spot is removed.

Martha


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions and overall lack of judgment.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *bramblevine* 
I blame thee not.







Have you considered Newman-O's, though?




Are they more stain resistant?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinoikoi* 
I think the most effective way to get oreo out of anything involves lots of licking.









The obnoxious part is that I don't even really like them that much ... now, had it been chocolate glazed donuts or something ...







:


----------

